# Rotting java fern leaves



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

do you have any specifics on the ferts that your using?
what do you have for lights?
co2?


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

Sounds like he's using Techniflora hydroponic nutrients. They are generally much lower in N and way higher in P than what is normally used in aquariums. I wouldn't have any idea how to translate these fertilizers into aquarium use. Neither of those products contains any iron either.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

my java fern simply melted in high light, not sure if everyone experienced the same.


----------



## Fahnell (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello Happy
Java Fern do not met in highlight. If it is a new plant wait. Most of the old leaves will die (maybe before they die they will make some babies on the edges). Take them and they will grow nice (they "know" the water so to speak) and are well adapted to your tank conditions
Javas are easy (not co2 and ferts..maybe care with the Fe but that is all)
Javas WILL grow better under high light and CO2...no melting


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

lighting is key!


----------



## Eddie80 (Oct 29, 2010)

lighting is 3WPG the rest of the plants are doing very well, vallisnerias, ambulia, hygrophila difformis, crypts. Even the other Java Fern i have is doing ok.

BTW that fern isn't new, it's been in the aquarium for 4 months now. It is now that it's leaves are rotting...


----------



## Eddie80 (Oct 29, 2010)

BTW fertilizer is Microber Lift's Bloom and Grow.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

if this is what you're using
http://www.microbeliftshop.com/Microbe-Lift-Bloom-N-Grow-Aquatic-Plant-Products-sc-18.html

it says that its not a fert.


----------



## agimlin (Sep 25, 2010)

i have java fern in my 10g and it did the same thing. i had a leafless rhyzome on a rock for about a month and now it is twice as thick as before. from what i have read this happens quite a bit


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

in my tank, java fern die or sometime grow slow while my other hard to grow plants grow much better.


----------



## Eddie80 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ehhhh that Microbe Lift's bottles don;t look the same to mine, but sure as hell it'sthe same name...


Forget about EI dosing, the ingredients are just not sold here in Venezuela in small doeses, i would have to buy at least 100 pounds of each...

What liquid fertilizer would you recomend me? I have Valisnerias, H.difformis, L.sessiliflora, crypts, L.brasiliensis, S.subulata and of course, the Java Ferns


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

do you have any local pet stores that sell liquid ferts? they definately need N-P-K and trace. maybe you could try to see if you can get some of our online stores to ship it to you. can't hurt to try right?

http://aquariumfertlizer.com
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/


----------



## Eddie80 (Oct 29, 2010)

I do have some cool pet shops around, but they only sell Sera liquid fertlizer and Hagen's which i've read it's crap.

I know the Hagen doesn't have much macro nutrients it's mostly micro.

My tank is low tech, no CO2...I used to dose excel though, but can't be found anymore 

here's a shot of my tank in December:


----------

